

Starbucks Plans to Serve Beer & Wine - ojbyrne
http://www.beer-universe.com/beer-education-article/2010-10-18/Starbucks-Plans-to-Serve-Beer-and-Increase-Revenue/

======
Timmy_C
Apparently the first beer and wine Starbucks is going in here:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=1600+Olive+Way,+Seattle,+WA&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=62.70117,106.523437&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=1600+E+Olive+Way,+Seattle,+King,+Washington+98102&ll=47.61856,-122.323676&spn=0.006639,0.013003&z=17&layer=c&cbll=47.61928,-122.324815&panoid=uFZkVOcPm4w_SjOd4ocdsQ&cbp=12,315.43,,0,7.3)

